# Greatings From Eastern Ontario



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello All,

I just stumbled across this great site.

My wife and I purchased an Outback 30RLS Sydney Addition last August. This is our first RV and we are extremely happy with our choice.

We looked at many brands before deciding on the Outback. The final decission was based on floor plan, options, interior trim, and the dealer. Some may question the size for our first unit, however I maintan a tractor trailer license. Although have not driven one for many years the safe driving practices are similar.

Our first trip of 2009 will be to Myrtle Beach, SC for a week late February. Then we hope to start the local season in early May.

I note that there are many get togethers with this group. Some not too far away from us. We will certainly join in the fun and experience of meeting you folks.

This is a fantastic site full of very useful information. To all that participate I say "Keep Up The Good Work".

Looking forward to conversing with and meeting some of you.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome!!!

Come on down to the Gettysburg Pa Rally................

You will find this site to be very friendly and informative!!

Little off topic..but.............
Do you Snowmobile? 
Any good snowmobiling in your area???? We usually go up to Quebec...........but i hear Ontario has a nice trail System.....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Question the size of your first trailer. No way, you re the smart one! Many of us keep getting bigger and spending more money doing so every year or so. You did it right away.

Welcome, enjoy and hope to see you at a rally.

John


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers group. Glad you joined...









Best of luck with your new Outback!!

Happy Camping!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes - by all means - I hope you can join us at the CT Rally and then, again, at the Gettysburg Rally!!!! Where in "Eastern Ontario" are you? You've got a fair amount of local company as well as several of us just south of the border! Welcome and enjoy that Outback!!! (You really gonna be able to dig her out for a road trip in February ????)


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS!!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers!! Glad you found us. I agree with John, you did it right the first time. Enjoy









Brad


----------



## GSJ (May 20, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Welcome!!!
> 
> Come on down to the Gettysburg Pa Rally................
> 
> ...


I was reading your question with regaurds to the snowmobiling; Barrie Ont. and north, has some of the best trails in the Ont...so I've been told. You can go for days in any direction. the trails are well marked and go by many major centres or go deep into the wilderness.
Gord


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you all for the warm welcome.

We are located about 1/2 hour West of Ottawa. Therefore an easy drive to Kingston, or South of the border as suggested.

My wife and I very much look forward to exploring new ares and meeting you folks at a rally.

As for the snowmobilng question. Yes there are beatiful well groomed trails in Ontario. I gave up the snowmobile last year do to no time to use it and the fact that previous years we had to travel 2 hours north to find enough snow. Look at areas such as Bancroft, Pembroke, Haliburton and north. These are in the snow belt.

The camping season is much longer!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

HI Holmes and Welcome,
I think I'm closest to you "south of the border" we're in the Lake Champlain Islands, and we've got some nice campgrounds around our area. Give us a shout if you're ever in our area and consider yourself invited!! We have the 29RLS.
TTFN
Ember


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you for the welcome Ember. We may find ourselves in your area. My wife and I would like to get down to the Lake Placid and Lake George area as well this year.

I have spent many hours exploring this site since registering and cannot believe how friendly and helpfull everyone is on here. We had no idea this site was here when we purchased our Outback.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

WELCOME!!!

MaeJae


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Tami


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to our friends from the Ottawa Valley!

Looking forward to meeting up with you at some rally, if the snow ever stops and we can dig out the Outback!

Great site with lots of extremely helpful friendly people with answers to all your questions and then some!

Happy camping!

Steve


----------



## Holmes On The Road (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you for the welcome Steve.

Our first trip with our new Outback last August was to meet up with family at the Lakefield Campground. My wife and I enjoyed the area so much that on the Monday we scouted around for other locations and ended up taking a site on Stoney Lake for the remainder of the season. It is only 2 1/2 hours from our home.

We intend to travel more this year and will certainly plan to join in a few of the get togethers. It is always a pleasure seeing new areas and meeting new people. This group certainly seems to be one that we will fit into to and enjoy being a part of. A person can never have too many friends!

Roger


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Roger,

Ruth and I often head to Algonquin in the fall or early winter, Mew Lake Campground (middle of the park) is open all year and has great sites in the electric area as well as Yurts for friends and a great comfort station with showers and clean rest rooms so if you are worried about freezing lines you can camp dry. We have never frozen any lines yet and have been there in -15 to -20 degree weather. There is also a dump station down the road but that has no water when the frost hits but you can still dump if you have the water! From personal experience, in the cold weather don't camp on the waterfront the wind comes off the lake and the furnace never shuts off!

Looking forward to meeting you.

Steve


----------

